
Ask HN: What kind of projects do you use Django for? - pX0r
Hola!<p>In which of the following contexts do you use the Django web framework?<p>1. Bootstrapped business websites (e.g. eCommerce, SaaS, etc)<p>2. Personal pages (e.g. blog, portfolio, etc)<p>3. Developing 3rd party websites (freelancer &#x2F; company)<p>4. Embedded development (e.g. deployed on a Rpi for IoT, etc)<p>5. Something else?<p>Appreciate your answers much!
======
locusofself
I'm using it now to build an in-house replacement for FreePBX that does less
of everything and more of what we want.

So a frontend for asterisk that interfaces with some voip/sms APIs/trunks.

